# Problem with explorer



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Ever since I've uploaded to Win 10, I always have this same problem in windows explorer. Each time I create a new folder, change name to a file or move one, etc. Explorer crashes for about 1 minute and only after that the action is completed and back to normality. 

I've tried disabling some stuff using shexview but the problem is still there.

Thank you


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Try running a resource and performance diagnostic. Sometime an application or misconfigured hardware can cause the system to hang temporarily.

(Right click on the Start button and select Run. In the run open field type: perfmon /report (press enter)


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

I did it and got this (i attach it)
Sry it's in spanish though.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

If Avast is your primary AV, make sure that Windows Defender is disabled. Also check that Windows firewall is disabled if using the firewall from Avast.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Done, Defender was already disabled, but firewall was still active, now both are disabled but the problem is still there.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> SMART disk status Superior: 1
> * Consultation* *Query Result*
> root \ wmi: SELECT * FROM WHERE MSStorageDriver_FailurePredictStatus PredictFailure = true


Your drive has been marked for failure, how old is the hard drive?
Have you had problems prior to Win10?
***Prior to moving on I would backup any important data that you want if the drive is to fail.***



> Error
> Symptom:
> 
> They reported a service with an unexpected error code
> ...


Try the following:
Open an elevated command prompt. (Right click the Start button and select Command Prompt admin)

Run the following:
sfc /scannow (press enter)
If any errors are found, run the command again as sometimes it takes a few attempts.

If the error persists, run the following:
dism /online /cleanup-image /restorehealth (press enter)
Once the above command completes, run the sfc/ scannow command again.

Last, if you can go into "Programs and Features" and let me know which net frameworks are installed.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

I did it, and got this log, attached. And no, I didn't have any problems prior installing windows 10.


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

> Services system abnormally arrested
> 
> NetTcpActivator
> 
> ...


Go into "Programs and Features" and run a repair on .Net Framework 4.0.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Can't find it there, is there any other way to do it?


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Odd, open command prompt and run the following: wmic product get name 
Copy the output in your next reply.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Here you go - 
Name 
Microsoft DCF MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office Professional Plus 2013 
Microsoft OneNote MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office 32-bit Components 2013 
Microsoft Office Shared 32-bit MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office OSM MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office OSM UX MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft InfoPath MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Access MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office Shared Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Excel MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Access Setup Metadata MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft PowerPoint MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Publisher MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Outlook MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Groove MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Word MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Lync MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office Proofing (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office Shared MUI (English) 2013 
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2013 - English 
Microsoft Office Proofing Tools 2013 - Español 
Outils de vérification linguistique 2013 de Microsoft Office - Français 
CCC Help Hungarian 
CCC Help Danish 
AMD Accelerated Video Transcoding 
CCC Help Italian 
SkypeT 7.3 
CCC Help Korean 
CCC Help Russian 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.4148 
CCC Help Thai 
CCC Help French 
CCC Help Swedish 
CCC Help Thai 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x64 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable (x64) 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2010 x86 Redistributable - 10.0.40219 
CCC Help Czech 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 x86 Minimum Runtime - 12.0.21005 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 x86 Additional Runtime - 12.0.21005 
Catalyst Control Center Localization All 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727 
Sibelius 6 
AMD Catalyst Control Center 
ccc-utility64 
CCC Help Russian 
paint.net 
Nero ControlCenter 
Foxit PhantomPDF 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x86 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727 
Catalyst Control Center - Branding 
Catalyst Control Center Localization All 
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) 
CCC Help Italian 
AMD USB Filter Driver 
CCC Help Turkish 
Nero Burning ROM Help (CHM) 
Nero ControlCenter Help (CHM) 
CCC Help Japanese 
CCC Help English 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 x64 Additional Runtime - 12.0.21005 
CCC Help Hungarian 
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2 
CCC Help Finnish 
CCC Help Dutch 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x64 9.0.30729.6161 
Adobe Refresh Manager 
Extended Asian Language font pack for Adobe Reader XI 
Adobe Reader XI (11.0.12) - Español 
AMD Fuel 
Nero Burning ROM 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2008 Redistributable - x86 9.0.30729.6161 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2013 x64 Minimum Runtime - 12.0.21005 
Nero Update 
CCC Help Polish 
Catalyst Control Center InstallProxy 
CCC Help Greek 
CCC Help Danish 
CCC Help Spanish 
CCC Help Czech 
ccc-utility64 
Catalyst Control Center Graphics Previews Common 
Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5 ESN Language Pack 
CCC Help Norwegian 
Medieval CUE Splitter 
CCC Help Korean 
Nero SharedVideoCodecs 
CCC Help Greek 
CCC Help Polish 
Google Update Helper 
CCC Help Norwegian 
CCC Help Chinese Traditional 
Microsoft Visual Studio 2010 Tools for Office Runtime (x64) Language Pack - ESN 
Native Instruments Service Center 
CCC Help Portuguese 
Google Earth 
CCC Help Chinese Traditional 
Native Instruments Kontakt 5 
CCC Help Portuguese 
CCC Help Chinese Standard 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Additional Runtime - 11.0.50727 
Nero Info 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2012 x64 Minimum Runtime - 11.0.50727 
CCC Help Turkish 
Microsoft Visual C++ 2005 Redistributable 
Microsoft DVD App Installation for Microsoft.WindowsDVDPlayer_2019.6.11761.0_neutral_~_8wekyb3d8bbwe (x64)
HP Deskjet 3050 J610 series Software básico del dispositivo 
Nero Burning Core 
SRS Premium Sound Control Panel 
Nero Burning ROM 2014  
CCC Help German 
CCC Help Swedish 
CCC Help Spanish 
CCC Help Chinese Standard 
Nero Core Components 
CCC Help Japanese 
Microsoft Silverlight 
CCC Help Dutch 
WinFlash 
ATK Package 
AMD Catalyst Install Manager 
AMD Fuel 
CCC Help French 
CCC Help German 
Prerequisite installer 
CCC Help English 
CCC Help Finnish


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Rodrigus said:


> Microsoft .NET Framework 4.5.2


Run the repair on the above net frame, which is the in place update for 4.0.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

This is all I see of "Microsoft" in there, is there any other way to find that program?

http://postimg.org/image/t8101ncgb/


----------



## CoolBurn (Dec 5, 2013)

Interesting, so you have nothing what so ever like the attached picture?








Also check "Turn Windows features on or off" to see if it show in there.

Another thing to double check is the health of the hard drive. The link below is for Seagate tools, which will give us a second opinion if the hard drive is having a problem. All you need to do is run the smart test and short drive self-test from the SeaTools application.
http://www.seagate.com/support/downloads/item/seatools-win-master/


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Yeah nothing like it, just what you saw. And when I entered in "Turn windows features.... " trying to turn on one of the framework ones gave an error. 

Other than that I did the tests with the seatools and both were OK. I didn't run the advanced test.


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

I tried reinstalling framework 4.6 downloading it from microsoft, but it says that it's the wrong version for the operative system. What you think I should do?


----------



## Rodrigus (Jul 6, 2011)

Does anyone has any idea about this problem? =( this is driving me crazy, can't work in my computer like this.

Thank you


----------

